#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  L7 - bloqueio de msn

## gargwlas

uso uma regra de L7 para bloquear msn de algumas pessoas

e de uns tempos para ca naum funciona mais a string q uso é a:

ver [0-9]+ msnp[1-9][0-9]? [\x09-\x0d -~]*cvr0\x0d\x0a$|usr 1 [!-~]+ [0-9. ]+\x0d\x0a$|ans 1 [!-~]+ [0-9. ]+\x0d\x0a$


o mais interessante é q alguma pessoas ja é o novo msn (9.0) mas a maioria ainda é 8.5
e a regra nao vale mais pra elas tb. :Bawling: 


obs: uso mikrotik

----------


## cesarkallas

Amigo,

Bloquear MSN não é tão simples quanto parece, ele não tem uma porta especifica padrão, e pode conectar-se via porta 80, a única maneira eficaz que consegui foi bloqueando os servidores do MSN e o range de portas que ele usa.

export serversMSN=" 64.4.13.0/24 152.163.241.0/24 64.12.163.0/24 207.46.110.0/24 207.46.1.0/24 65.54.0.0/16 "

export portasMSN=" 1863 5190 6891 6892 6893 6894 6895 6896 6897 6898 6899 6900 6901 "

# Politicas de acesso padroes
$IPTABLES -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -P FORWARD DROP
$IPTABLES -P INPUT DROP


# Bloqueio MSN para toda a sub rede
for server in $serversMSN
do
$IPTABLES -A FORWARD -s $SUB_REDE -d $server -j REJECT
done

----------


## osvaldohp

Segue este pequeno TUTOR --- ele é um pouco antigo mas a idéia persiste
Usei na distro IPCOP

# Baixar o modulo "l7filter imq ipp2p for Ipcop" no site mhaddons.tk
# descompactar o modulo no IPCOP tar xfz layer7_ipcop_1.4.11.tar.gz
# Instalar o modulo: ./install 
####################
#
# Adicionar no (/etc/rc.d/rc.firewall.local), na sessão "START"
# Exemplo
# Bloqueio MSN
# Log do trafego para a rede IP/24
#/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -m layer7 --l7proto msnmessenger -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j LOG
# Bloqueio do trafego MSN para a rede 192.168.0.1/24
#/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -m layer7 --l7proto msnmessenger -d 192.168.0.1/24 -j DROP
#/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -m layer7 --l7proto msnmessenger -s 192.168.0.1/24 -j DROP

#Inicio ::: Pelo IPtables
# Bloqueio MSN 
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -m layer7 --l7proto msnmessenger -j DROP 


# Bloqueio MSN WEB
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -d meebo.com -j DROP
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -d webmessenger.msn.com -j DROP
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -d e-messenger.net -j DROP
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -d helenocbx.kit.net -j DROP
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -d msn2go.com.br -j DROP
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -d borborema.net -j DROP


# Maquinas que podem usar MSN
# Você - 192.168.0.30 (OK)
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -m layer7 --l7proto msnmessenger -s 192.168.0.30 -j ACCEPT
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -m layer7 --l7proto msnmessenger -d 192.168.0.30 -j ACCEPT


######## Pelo URL-FILTER --> é um módulo do IPCOP

# alguns sites para bloquear

meebo.com
e-messenger.net.
webmessenger.msn.com
iloveim.com
msn2go.com
wbmsn.net
centova.net
msnger.com
wapsilon.com
phonefox.com
...... <---- adicione mais sites


Falow....
obs: cara existem outras soluções também

----------

